# Anybody Else Ready for Baseball?



## LawrenceU (Jan 3, 2009)

I love baseball. I'm on pins and needles waiting for spring training to begin. That is one thing I miss from my time of residence in Arizona. I'm a life long St. Louis Cardinal fan. I have to admit though that I enjoy watching the Diamondbacks play as well. But, they are not my team. I was there the year that they started. I was crestfallen when they announced that they were to be a NL team. I was in Phoenix for all but the final game of the 2001 World Series and was at games one and two. It was a great WS and I loved watching the Yankees lose!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 3, 2009)

I love baseball as well Lawrence. From my years in Cleveland, I remain an Indians fan. It is good for me that the Indians are AL, and the Astros are NL.


----------



## pm (Jan 3, 2009)

*Watching paint dry*

I just don't get baseball, never have, to me it is like watching paint dry.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a life-long Cardinals fan as well. I saw Stan the Man play and have seen all the Cardinal greats since. I went to the old, old Busch Stadium (Sportsman's Park) many times. The new, old Busch Stadium was like a second home. I'm looking forward to seeing the new, new Busch Stadium, hopefully this summer.

Oh yeah, I'm ready for baseball! The only sport I really care about.

-----Added 1/3/2009 at 10:55:26 EST-----



pmkadow said:


> I just don't get baseball, never have, to me it is like watching paint dry.



It's a thinking man's sport. If you don't understand all the strategy it might be boring.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

As a Met fan I'm looking to put last years dreadful finish behind me. Can't till pitchers and catchers report.


----------



## APuritansMind (Jan 3, 2009)

Orioles fan here. Looking forward to the beginning of spring training!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 3, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I'm a life-long Cardinals fan as well. I saw Stan the Man play and have seen all the Cardinal greats since. I went to the old, old Busch Stadium (Sportsman's Park) many times. The new, old Busch Stadium was like a second home. I'm looking forward to seeing the new, new Busch Stadium, hopefully this summer.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm ready for baseball! The only sport I really care about.
> 
> ...




I knew there was something I liked about you Ivan! My father's office mate had an autographed picture of Stan the Man on his desk. I used to just sit and stare at it as a kid. He also had a ball signed by both Dizzy and Paul. THAT was incredible!

Yep, baseball is a thinking man's sport. It is like chess in motion. I love it.

-----Added 1/3/2009 at 12:40:25 EST-----



Herald said:


> As a Met fan I'm looking to put last years dreadful finish behind me. Can't till pitchers and catchers report.



There are a lot of Met fans here thanks to the Agee brothers. (That is what some folks around here call Agee and Jones since they are both from here and were often confused for one another.) Mobile is a big baseball town, but not nearly as much as it was in days gone by. There have been a lot of Big Leaguers from here. Most folks have heard of Hammering Hank, but there are many many more. Jake Peavey being one of the latest. He's a great guy, by the way. I used to pastor some of his family.


----------



## PastorSBC (Jan 3, 2009)

I am always ready for baseball. 

I am a life long Cubs fan living in Cardinal territory.  

I have been real surprised the Cardinals have done nothing in the offseason so far to improve their pitching.


----------



## KMK (Jan 3, 2009)

I am a die hard Angels fan and am a little frustrated with the lack of a salary cap. I think the Steinbrenners are out of hand. C'mon Sabbathia, Tex, and Burnett? And it certainly doesn't insure them a world championship. It just sells tickets for a new stadium I guess.


----------



## historyb (Jan 3, 2009)

Angels and Dodgers fan here, I can't wait for spring training to begin. Tried football, just don't care for it though I like Hockey (Ducks) and basketball (Lakers). I threw out the first pitch for the angels when I was a wee lad of 5 and loved the game ever since.


----------

